# Is printing safe during prgnancy



## doowrag (Aug 10, 2007)

hi I opened a custom embroidery and screenprinting shop about a year ago and I just found out I'm pregnant. I've been trying to find out if it's safe for me to continue printing while pregnant, I don't have employees.I use mostly plastisol inks and didn't know if anyone had any helpful information on this topic for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The first thing to do would be to read your MSDSs again. I've heard pregnant women should avoid discharge fumes (as should everyone for that matter, but I've heard that specifically). Other than that I haven't heard anything specific, but I'd err on the side of caution and read the MSDSs/contact OSHA for some advice if applicable.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I would have thought actual printing would be fine, but I'd stay well away from clean-up/dehazing etc (anything that involves volitile materials, and the associated fumes).

I'd follow Solmu's advice though, and get specific medical practicitioner advice (do you have an equivalent of NHS Direct or the non-emergency Poisons Adivce line in the US, as the UK?).


----------



## SkullMachine (Aug 7, 2007)

Just don't print while conceiving. Actually, that could be a marketing ploy.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Definently stay out of the pit. No cleaning screens, etc. Make sure your shop is vented or you have plenty of fans (or both) so your not inhaling the fumes.

Also as Lewis mentioned you need to check your msds sheets and might even contact the supplier/manufacturer of your specific inks and chemicals.


----------



## AbbieRoad (Feb 24, 2007)

the actual printing - would probably be fine, just keep the place ventilated. There doesn't seem to be a lot of fumes from the paint.

Setting up screens, cleaning screens , etc - stay away from that. Those are all very toxic and should be avoided.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> There doesn't seem to be a lot of fumes from the paint.


I can see that as we use ink and not paint


----------



## doowrag (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the advise, I think I'll be all right the strongest fumes I'll be around is the spray glue and as long as I keep all the fans and vents on it should be fine.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

I would suggest ditching the spray glue, and get a brush-on water-based platen adhesive such as TexTac, available from Pocono Screen Supply and others. That spray glue is no good for anyone to be breathing in, much less someone who is pregnant. Plus, the TexTac lasts a lot longer, and doesn't make the mess that the aerosols make. There are other brands besides TexTac, but that's what I use. You brush it on, flash it to set it up, then as you're printing, if it loses tack, wipe the lint off with a damp rag or sponge, quick flash and you're back in business. I cover my platens with platen tape to make cleanup a snap. Truthfully, I haven't changed platen tape in close to a year. Once I can't revive the TexTac, I just brush more on and start the cycle over. In fact, I've diluted the stuff down because it is so sticky. It also helps to take an old shirt and dab it over newly applied TexTac to make it a little less sticky, because those first few shirts are hard to pull off.
I would never go back to the aerosols, with their mess and health hazards.


----------



## gamut (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello,
I have be searching for information on printing while carrying a child. I also am the only employee of my shop. I Plan on having someone help with the screen cleaning but wondered what information you did find out! Thanks


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

This is something I would recommend you ask your doctor.


----------

